# pse stiletto?



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Anybody had a chance to shoot one of these yet? Looking at this as an option for my wife. Thanks.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nobody I guess. Have they even made it to shops yet?


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I have shot it!! We just got one in our shop last week!!! Its a smooth shooting ladies bow!! i was impresed with it for being a 6in BH!! Good draw cycle!! What would she be shooting it for?? 3D, hunting, everything?


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah it would be used for 3d mostly and some hunting. How does it draw and was it getting its advertised speeds?


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Seems fairly heavy for a bow that's only 29.75" ATA (4lbs). Load that thing up with sights, stab, quiver and it will be anything but light. I myself don't particularly care about how heavy my bow is, but I did want to draw that fact to your attention....


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks I had noticed that. She currently shoots a bow that weighs 3.95 lbs according to the manufacturer, so the weight isn't to big a deal. Have you shot it or were just looking at specs?


----------



## goobsouth (Jun 13, 2011)

held 1 the other day. very nice and well balanced rig.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I have not shot it through the chrono, so i dont know true speeds. It has the same cams as the Domonator Pro, and makes the draw is really smooth, with a good wall. I dont think 4lb is that much for 3d, maybe hunting it is a bit heavy, but my hunting bow is 3.9 and i put sight, stab, and have no problems hauling it around the backcountry!!


----------



## K7TNT (Jan 9, 2012)

Montana girl said:


> I have not shot it through the chrono, so i dont know true speeds. It has the same cams as the Domonator Pro, and makes the draw is really smooth, with a good wall. I dont think 4lb is that much for 3d, maybe hunting it is a bit heavy, but my hunting bow is 3.9 and i put sight, stab, and have no problems hauling it around the backcountry!!


 Did you ever get time to put it through the chrono?????????????


----------



## braxton1127 (Dec 11, 2010)

40 lbs- 24.5" draw shot 200 gr arrow at 284.6


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

I was at my local shop and one of the girls there is now shooting for pse. Her stiletto was 24". 38 lbs. I shot it it's smooth pretty quick for sub 40 lbs. 

I did not chrono it but watching the arrow it was quicker then the darton she was shooting before and was much faster then a bear another lady was shooting


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I shot one when I was changing my strings on my chaos. Short story---sold chaos, got the stiletto---Tuning/setting up right now. Faster than my sr-71 at 1" shorter draw by 9 fps! I set it up with light weight sight/stab, will see accuracy when I finish w/peep, sighting in. Feels like my ss which was dead accurate.


----------



## 81bimmerguy (Apr 28, 2008)

Braxton, I am curious as to what arrow you were shooting? Arrow shopping.... Thanks


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

We sold ours before we could chrono! We should have on in the shop in the next few weeks i will set one up and test her out!!


----------



## brianjohnson (Nov 19, 2010)

shot the one in our shop the past few days. freaking impressive! shot a 365gr 55/75 277fps set 50/27. bought it for the little lady. if she doesnt want it i will shoot it... lol


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

My wife is interested in the Stiletto and the Bear Serien. She shot the Bear and liked it but hasn't been able to find a stiletto in a local shop yet. The Serien was smooth and fast and had no vibration. She liked it. She has shot the Revenge and thought the "HUMP" in the draw was a little more than what she wanted. 

How is the Stiletto's draw compared to the Revenge?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I shot the Stiletto and was very, very impressed!! I had never really shot a PSE before and got to shoot one at Karen's Shoot Like A Girl booth this past weekend in Huntsville. It was very, very nice. I also shot the Bear and was more impressed with it than I thought I would be!!


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

I saw one this weekend at the Hunt-n-Shak in Gum Springs VA and did notice that it was a tad bit heavy. I wish I had shot it! I'm debating on buying one myself.


----------

